# Do you vajazzle?



## severine (Mar 30, 2010)

(BTW, may be borderline NSFW):
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/01/vajazzle-tryout-editor-br_n_480762.html


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 30, 2010)

Not me!


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 31, 2010)

what the???


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> what the???



Pretty much sums it up, eh?

I wonder what it would be called if a guy did it...?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 31, 2010)

severine said:


> Pretty much sums it up, eh?
> 
> I wonder what it would be called if a guy did it...?



I believe that would be either scrotazzle or penazzle, depending on the location.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2010)

just what I've been missing.  Some penazzle!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)

severine said:


> Pretty much sums it up, eh?
> 
> I wonder what it would be called if a guy did it...?



Gay 

(not that there's anything wrong with that)    :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Gay
> 
> (not that there's anything wrong with that)    :lol:



x2.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 31, 2010)

severine said:


> Pretty much sums it up, eh?
> 
> I wonder what it would be called if a guy did it...?



I just don't understand why someone would want to do that.....other than if you were a porn star......weird.....


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> just what I've been missing.  Some penazzle!



That'll have to be part of the next AZ Summit! Maybe Greg can work something out with the spa for you guys.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 31, 2010)

mebbe its a clever new defense mechanism for the ladies

better then pepper spray
;-)


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 31, 2010)

severine said:


> That'll have to be part of the next AZ Summit! Maybe Greg can work something out with the spa for you guys.


:-o:-o:-o

that would be about as much fun as a circle jerkuke:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2010)

I wonder if they offer this as a 2 fer 1 with anal bleaching.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2010)

severine said:


> That'll have to be part of the next AZ Summit! Maybe Greg can work something out with the spa for you guys.



Only if we can shower first.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)

I wonder how long those crystals stay stuck??  After I while I'd bet that the stubble factor around them could get a bit scary/annoying    :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I wonder how long those crystals stay stuck?? After I while I'd bet that the stubble factor around them could get a bit scary/annoying    :lol:


 

Would not want to inhale one either!!!!;-)


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

I wonder if they transfer off with friction...?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 31, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> just what I've been missing.  Some penazzle!



It was a bit weird at first, but now it's quite nice.  Anyone want me to post pics?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 31, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It was a bit weird at first, but now it's quite nice.  Anyone want me to post pics?



*NO!!!!*


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to much maintenace!  Seems like those things would get snagged on you undies all the time.  Wow, what people will waste their money on.  I bet she could have bought a sweet pair of goggles instead!


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Way to much maintenace!  Seems like those things would get snagged on you undies all the time.  Wow, what people will waste their money on.  I bet she could have bought a sweet pair of goggles instead!



Goggles for who?


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Goggles for who?


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 31, 2010)

Wonder if they'd get stuck in your teeth?  Just what a guy needs, more obstacles! Maybe the lady could vajazzle road signs, or a landing strip? :-o


----------

